# iBook G4 Reinstall issue urgent.



## plasmadude (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello I am having sever issue with my ibook for some reason I cannot get reinstall the os. All of my troubles started when I was updating to 10.5.8. It was just a normal routine but when the up date finished and it was rebooting it got a kernal panic and I did some research and it turned out my os was corrupt. So I wiped the hard drive so I could reinstall the os. So right now the ibook is sitting around with a wiped hard drive and I am just beating my head against a wall.

MY laptop : 
ibook g4 14" 1.33ghz i think late 2004's? model number is a1055
I know it is old but it is still useful.

All I want is to have my ibook working again.

What I need help on is that for some odd reason I can't seem to get my install dvd to work and i have tried everything. I have tried restoring a OS X 10.5 dmg to a flash drive and booting to that and i have tried multiple OS X 10.5 DVD's that I have and I cant seem to get a single one of them to work. I know the combo is still working perfectly it can read the discs but it wont boot to them. I have gone as far as to removing the hard drive to try to install from another computer but I don't have another mac so I just tested the drive and its fine as well. Also I have tried external dvd drive and that hasn't helped either. I am lost I hope that some one can help me. One last question do I need an ibook g4 specific install disk?

Thanks for you time
Plasmadude


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You need a retail copy of OS X 10.5. If the DVD you have is gray, then it will not work. Gray disks are only for the Mac they came with. Trying to boot from any burned copy, or disk image on flash drive will not work either. Turn the iBook on, stick in the DVD and then restart the iBook, this time holding down the option key. Keep it helpd until you get a boot menu, which should show the DVD icon. Click on it and it should load the disk. If not, there there is something wrong with the iBook. My personal experience is if you get a kernal panic, it's not an OS problem, it's a hardware problem. If you are unable to see a known bootable DVD from the boot menu, then I'd say there is something wrong with your motherboard.


----------



## plasmadude (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply but I just got it to boot to the cd and all I need to do is get more ram for it because leopard needs more so I am going to add 1GB Ram. Thanks for your help though. 

Also where is the cheapest place that I can buy ram for my model of ibook g4?

thanks again
Plasmadude


----------



## plasmadude (Apr 3, 2011)

I have now run into another issue during the install portion it fails and say it could not verify the base system pkg. I looked at the logs it just created a temporary base system package and it verifying the files and then it fails right there. I am not sure what is going on but I will include a more detailed image of the logs tomorrow.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The only place I get RAM for Macs is from OWC. 
As for the install error, you have the wrong OS install DVD, either for the wrong platform or too old a version of the OS. What does the disk look like, and what version does it say on it?


----------



## plasmadude (Apr 3, 2011)

Well the DVD is the retail OS X 10.5 DVD. i turns out that the laptop is a mid 2005 I figured this out because it need DDR PC-2700 so i think that the install disc doesn't like the third party ram that I installed.


----------



## plasmadude (Apr 3, 2011)

I just went and checked the minimum leopard requirement and I need to have 1GB of ram min and I have 768mb sorry for troubling you but I fell quite stupid at this point. but at least if any one else finds this post they will not do what I did. 

Note to every one Look at minimum os requiremnets and double check what you have. :wave:

Plasmadude


----------

